# Fruit Fly ventilation??



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm trying to find my own "escape proof" way of feeding off fruit flies, and have several ideas using mason jars. My question is, if I'm using the lid/seal that you screw over top of, do the fruit flies need ventilation, and if so, would very small holes work, and be escape proof assuming they're small enough? Any thoughts???

thx all


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

What you do is cut out a piece of coffee filter to fit inside the screw ring of a mason jar lid, and glue that into the lid, providing fly-proof ventilation.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thx for the reply. If I'm reading you correctly, what you're saying is not to use the metal disc that goes inside the screw lid, but to glue in a coffee filter instead? Please advise if I am misunderstanding this point.

One question on that, how do you clean the lid, just scrap the filter each time you wash the jar, and glue a new one in its place?

My problem is that I want to keep that "disc", to build in essence a valve/door that can be open and shut. The disk is the only thing with the strength to hold such a structure in place. I believe that if I can hook up a valve to the lid, on the other side of the valve I could have a smaller jar, ready for dusting and feeding once enough FFs climb into it.

I guess you answered my question in that basically, ventilation is needed, so I'll need to find a way to satisfy both needs on my quest to re-invent the wheel.  Let me know on the cleaning and coffee filter issue from above if anyone has $.02

Thanks again!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

No need to glue... you can screw the lid right over the coffee filter (filter will be sticking out from under the threads). Throw out the coffee filter each time, gut keep the metal lid.

Josh


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Josh. I think I probably didn't do a good job of explaining the set up I have in mind. It's hard to ask the right question I guess when you can't explain what you're trying to do!

I think I figured out a solution for the set up I'm thinking of, and am going to try to get it built today or tomorrow. I'll post pix when done to get feedback and maybe provide ideas for others.

thx again


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

So here's my first crack at a solutoin for an escape proof FF culture that is easy to feed from.

OK, got the lid to the jar done. Here's what I've done. I cut a hole in the metal disc of a mason jar, 1/2" in diameter. I cut a 1/2" PVC "T" just slightly so that I could put a piece of PVC pipe into the "T", then the pipe through the hole in the disc, and put the small piece I cut off of the "T" on the other end on the bottom side of the disc so that the "T" is permanently attached to the disc. 

On the other, top, end of the "T", I added a 1/2" ball valve. I looked at most in the box at lowes, and got the one that was the easiest to open/close. On the side outlet of the "T", I am going to wrap a coffee filter and use either a ruber band, or tape to hold it in place. I am hoping that will provide enough ventilation for the fruit flies and larvae. 

If all goes well (?), the FF when mature will go up, as they're prone to do, which would put them at the top of the closed valve. When I want, I can open the valve, and have a bag, or even a balloon on the other end of the valve for them to climb into. 

My concerns are: 1) Is there enough ventilation, 2) Will the FF climb up the PVC to go through the valve when I want to feed, and 3) The strenght of the disc to hold the tee.

I think all concerns can be addresssed in future builds, at least 1 & 3. A bigger valve may assist with #2, but this valve, tee, pipe was under $1.50, larger valves run up to $5.00.

Pix posted below (hopefully), and I'll let you know in about 2 weeks how it's working, I'm getting ready to put a starter cultere in today. I hope the above makes sense, it's hard for me to tell. Tips, questions, criticisms welcome.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like it will work, however, it might get costly after you start making lots of cultures.

Luke


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The only issue I can see with your contraption is ventilation! Great idea that can work. Let us know how it turns out and start selling those things!!!


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it's not working well. Flies are walking to light, and not in to the dark. Maybe you must put a glass clear piece of pipe in-between the "T" and ball valve. Further the entrance to the “T” is to high (I think) If it’s working you can connect the ball valve with a piece of piping to your vivarium and make so a automatic feeding device. :idea:


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Luke*: On the cost, it's not too bad right now as I'm only doing one culture a week. If I needed more than that, I think I'd turn to other feeders, but good point. That would be a major turn off for people with more cultures than I. Although keep in mind, this is less than $1.50 per jar, and should last as long as the jar. BTW, how much do you have in your awesome 110 gallon? You're worried about $1.50! :lol: 

*David*, yes, the ventilation is my main concern. I've started the culture with about 35-50 flies, so I should know in a couple of days I would think if that is going to be an issue.

*Hans*, yes, the design is not ideal. My other thought was to use the clear tubing that is used to protect fluorescent lighting, and install a door inside it that could be open/close almost like a choke on a carburetor. That would take more work however, and I wanted to see if the principle would work on this test first. I'm sure there is something already out there for a completely different purpose that would work perfectly, but I haven't stumbled upon it yet.

I did not however realize that the FF are going towards the light. I was under the impression that they just went "up". I notice in my other cultures that they congregate around the cut out holes in the plastic lids. I was thinking maybe even the ventilation was an attractant.

Does anyone know for sure what they are crawling towards? This could make it much easier to get them to go into whatever device is used as a door if I knew. If they're going towards light, like brine shrimp, I could always shine a flashlight in the other end of the valve when I want them to come up. 

Hmmm.... sounds like time for some experiments, unless someone already knows, and wants to share their $.02


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Sledder - great design - but is there a reason you are against just using a coffee filter? Just lay the coffee filter over the mason jar opening, and screw on the ring - It is very cheap (you can get 100 filters or so for $1 at Walmart), provides great ventilation, its disposable, and also you can write on it - important when starting multiple cultures at different time points.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

rozdaboff. yes, I know you can do that, but I think you'll always have some escapes, and that's not nearly _complicated _enough! I guess I just can't do anything the easy way, and I would like to find something that is 100% escape proof.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd say my flies definitely run towards the light. Also, with the pipe extending into the tank, most of the flies will not find their way into it. I think the run towards the light is true after you bang on the side of the culture. If you look at an undisturbed culture, there will be flies all over... some on the lid, some on the media, some on the sides, etc. But when you disturb the culture, it is mass exodus for the light.

If you are trying to dump a bunch of flies into a dusting cup, it would be far easire to just bang on the side as they crawl to the light (no lid required). To let enough flies crawl out on their own through your contraption would take forever. Also, with the right sized dusting cup and a little practice, I almost never have fly escapes during dusting. My tanks are "fly proof" too so to my knowledge none are escaping from there. A fly or two occasionally escapes when I open a tank to feed, and a few leftovers from the previous feeding are near the top and I don't spot them right away. I find them sitting on the lid of a ff culture (located I assume by smell)( several hours later, however, so they are easy to kill.

If, however, you were planning on somehow connecting the lid to the tank, and letting the flies enter/exit the jar as they saw fit, I think it is a nice design. There comes a point, however, when given the choice of going into the tank vs. staying where the food is, that most flies will stay in the jar. Still, I think you would have a slow but steady supply of flies to the tank if the jar were somehow connected to it.

Josh


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

I use for my fruit flies ¼ litre (8.45 oz). PET beer-cups with a foam stop. I make 32 beer-cups a week and therefore I have built a isolated cabinet with 5 drawers in it. The drawers are from origin oil pick- up bins for cars (for oil changing). In the bin is water with some detergent to protect the cups with fruit flies against mites. (so they can’t walk from one cup to a other cup if there any). Inside the cabinet I have a heating with thermostat and fan. The temp. inside is 27°C (80° F). Here some pictures to explain. 

5 bins in cabinet








1 bin with 32 cups








Heating with thermostat and fan


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

HansV

Holy Cow! How do you have time/space/money for frogs with all that just in fruit flies! :lol: 

Sweet Set up!!

Thanks for sharing

Josh, thank very much for all the info. Sounds like back to the drawing board....


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Alright...it's official! Hans is a freak! Wow, eveytime I think I've seen everything, Hans steps it up a notch...super high tech! I want to live the way his frogs live!


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I am not a freak. I am a technician and I am trying to automate things with standard available equipment without the use of a PLC or PC. Sometimes it is necessary to develop or built some things for a special purpose, but the goal is to use standard materials, even if they are not especially for that purpose. If tested I can share those things with other hobbyists. For example you can use instead of my ff cabinet an old refrigerator, make some air holes in top aft and bottom fore (make them adjustable), place a 40 or 60 watt bulb in it on a thermostat and a fan and you have your own good isolated ff cabinet. The fan is always on. Because of the air movement inside the cabinet you have practically no mites. I make also my own seconds timers, and I have looked for a possibility to make it for 120 Volts and that’s no problem, only the American 3 pins chassis plug and wall plug I hardly can get here in Holland


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hans, if I can speak for David, I think "freak" was a sign of admiration, not condemnation. Excuses for our "American" English :lol: , aka slang.

I think we're all in awe of your fine set up. thanks for the info, and the pictures! Quite admirable.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, I doubt he was bad talking you. I love your setup, no need for that number of flies at my house, but if I did, I'd want to build a setup like you have. I like the fridge idea to.


----------

